# R.I.P. Kenya ??.??.07--11.01.07



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

I seem to be having bad luck with my ratties so far v.v Kenya passed away yesterday morning. She was taking antibiotics for breathing problems and based on the way her and Skye had been acting, after reading a couple books and speaking with the vets, I think they both had pnuemonia.

I hated seeing Kenya go, just as I did with Skye, but at least I saw this coming more than with Skye, and I was able to stay home and be with her when she passed away.

Like Skye, I didn't have Kenya for very long, but she'll always be in my heart

I love you, Kenya, and I'll always remember you


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. They have such a way of making it into our hearts quickly.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww im so sorry, i wrote this to someone else who had a passing to
heres a joke for you, its kinda stupid: if you're canadian when you go into the washroom and your canadian when you come out of the washroom, what are you while youre in the washroom??

european! (your-a-peein') 

heres what i do when im having a really bad day: i saw this clip on the computer of a herd of water buffalo. there was a baby water buffalo in the herd. these 4-5 lions came up and grabbed the baby's backside and dragged it down near the water, then an alligator came up and grabbed its front side. then the rest of the herd of buffalo decided to come back for the baby and attacked the lions and scared away the gator, then the baby walked back barely hurt. what i got out of it was, nomatter what you're going through, a herd of water buffalo may come and save you . just think of that clip. its true to.

of course, that wont make you feel better, im really sorry


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so very sorry!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------

